# Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce



## donny (Oct 6, 2006)

Look's like a pain in the pork butt to make
*2 thick cut strips hickory smoked bacon
1/3 cup chopped Vidalia or other sweet onion
1/4 cup water
3/4 cup peach schnapps
1/2 cup baking raisins
1 large jalapeÃ±o pepper, finely diced
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1/3 cup aged Alessi balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup chopped sweet apple
1/4 cup frozen tangerine juice concentrate
1/4 cup frozen pineapple juice concentrate
3 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
2 1/4 cups dark corn syrup
1 (12 ounce) can tomato paste
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon Maggi Seasoning
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/4 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne
1/4 cup KahlÃºa
1 teaspoon liquid hickory smoke

Fry bacon in a large saucepan until crisp. Drain, reserving 1 tablespoon of the drippings. Use the bacon for another purpose.

Fry the onions in the reserve drippings, on medium high heat until caramelized or dark golden brown. Don't burn.

Reduce heat to medium low. Deglaze the saucepan with water. Stir in the Peach Schnapps, raisins, jalapeÃ±o and garlic. Simmer for 10 minutes or until the mixture is of a syrupy consistency, stirring occasionally.

Remove from heat and place the mixture in a blender with Balsamic vinegar, apple, tangerine juice concentrate, pineapple juice concentrate, molasses, apple cider vinegar, lemon and lime juice. Process until purÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]ed and return to the saucepan. Add corn syrup, tomato paste, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, chili powder, Maggi seasoning, salt, red pepper flakes, black pepper and cayenne. Mix well. Bring to a low boil, under medium heat, stirring frequently. Reduce heat to low. Simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Remove from heat. Stir in KahlÃºa and liquid smoke. Store, covered, in refrigerator.

Yields 4 servings.

*


----------



## cheech (Oct 7, 2006)

Quite honestly for the effort this recipe is what I like best

Corky's Southwest
Style BBQ Sauce 

1/2 cup coffee, strong 
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup cider vinegar 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/8 cup butter 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
1 cup onion, small dice 
1/8 cup chili peppers, small diced
1 tablespoon garlic, minced 

Cornstarch and water slurry as needed 

Melt butter in a large sauce pan. Add onions and cook until tender. 

Add the garlic and chili peppers and continue to cook for an additional 2-3 minutes. Add the chili powder and stir well. Cook over moderate heat until the chili powder's flavor is developed. 

Add the remaining ingredients and simmer for approximately 45 minutes. 

Mix approximately 2 Tbsp. of cornstarch with 1/4 cup of water until it is smooth. Stir the slurry into the BBQ sauce to adjust the thickness of the sauce. Be certain to bring the sauce back to the boil before cooling to cook out the starch of the cornstarch. 

Sauce can be used at this point or be stored under refrigeration for up to one week. 

Yield: 1 pint

DH place in blender to make all the same consistency. Excellent sauce.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you like this sauce?  Mrs. Dickeydoo & myself ate there twice, and we decided that the only thing worth mentioning was the pickles.  Maybe we ordered the wrong sauce.


----------



## q3131a (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, so tagged.


----------



## donny (Oct 11, 2006)

I had never tried this sauce...Looks like a pain to make.I just wondered if anyone else has...


----------



## bassrat (Oct 11, 2006)

john & billy from the radio big show has a great sauce.


----------

